# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  El canon del agua servirá para sufragar el lavado del cara del casco histórico

## Embalses

El canon del agua servirá para sufragar el lavado del  cara del casco histórico
												El Ayuntamiento prevé que el servicio estará adjudicado en abril y que las obras de mejora del centro que marque la asistencia técnica se iniciarán ante de que concluya 2009
 P.R.C.  												 Tras mucho dimes y diretes, varios debates políticos de gran intensidad en el seno del Pleno municipal, y una ardua campaña a pie de calle en contra de la privatización del agua, la idea del Ayuntamiento sigue adelante y cada día más cerca. Y es que, tras la aprobación inicial del cambio de gestión en la sesión plenaria del pasado 31 de octubre, hoy está previsto que el pliego de condiciones del servicio pase por la Mesa de Contratación para ser aprobado de forma definitiva en Junta Local de Gobierno la próxima semana. Así, en unos días se iniciará el proceso de adjudicación con la publicación de las condiciones del pliego para que las empresas interesadas presenten sus ofertas a lo largo aproximadamente de un mes. 

El Ayuntamiento baraja que a principios de año se procederá a la apertura de plicas y que en el mes de abril, tras el análisis pertinente de cada una de las propuestas, el servicio ya estará en manos de una empresa privada.

De hecho, ya hay varias empresas del sector de agua, tanto nacionales, como locales e incluso internacionales, interesadas en hacerse con este servicio. No en vano, anualmente el abastecimiento y gestión del agua en la ciudad mueve unos 2,7 millones. Y si la empresa adjudicataria obtendrá beneficios, el Consistorio no será menos ya que se establece un canon inicial de entre siete y 15 millones de euros y uno anual del 3% sobre los beneficios que obtenga la gestora a lo largo del año. Una cuantía nada despreciable, y más en época de crisis, que el Consistorio destinará principalmente a afrontar la mejora y recuperación del casco histórico de Guadalajara; un proyecto que, dada la inversión que requiere, no se podría asumir sin un fuente de financiación externa a las arcas municipales. Al menos, así lo aseguraba el alcalde, Antonio Román, quien señalaba: «esto lo vamos a hacer gracias a este canon, aunque me hubiese gustado la colaboración de otras Administraciones». 

De hecho, Román ya se ha comprometido con los vecinos de la zona, para que esta actuación sea «prioritaria». Así, el regidor de la ciudad calcula que las obras de adecuación podrían iniciarse antes de que concluya el próximo ejercicio, estimando su adjudicación en el mes de junio. 

No obstante, aún no se puede determinar los aspectos que serán mejorados, ya que ello dependerá de las líneas que marque la asistencia técnica contratada por el Consistorio y que en estos momento se encuentra inmersa en la redacción de un plan de reforma completo, que se realizará en distintas fases en función del presupuesto disponible. En este punto Román matizaba, que «llegamos con el dinero a dos fases en esta legislatura, pues llegaremos a dos fases y habrá que esperar al mandato siguiente para el resto de adecuaciones».



una mejora integral, aún sin detallar. En líneas generales los trabajos en la zona centro, donde apenas se han realizado mejoras en los últimos años, comprenderán la renovación de las redes de saneamiento y abastecimiento, que sufren importantes pérdidas de agua; la renovación de la pavimentación y la mejora del mobiliario urbano y la iluminación. Además, afectarán una extensión muy amplia como es la que abarca el casco histórico. De ahí la gran inversión económica de un proyecto que se dilatará en el tiempo. «Todas la ciudades tienen un casco histórico atractivo y en Guadalajara le tenemos que dar un atractivo. Esto no es un reto de dos años o tres años y ahora estamos comenzando en ese camino», puntualizaba el alcalde, destacando que, para ello, no sólo es importante la inversión en infraestructuras, sino también revitalizar la hostelería, el comercio y la actividad económica, convirtiendo el centro en un sitio apetecible para vivir. 

Pero el del centro no será el único barrio que se beneficiará del canon del agua, explicaba Román, y los fondos no sólo se destinarán a la recuperación del patrominio de la capital, aunque está tendrá preferencia; sino que también estarán dirigidos a mejoras en la red de infraestructuras y a potenciar el ciclo del agua.

http://www.diariolatribuna.com/Guada...ocal&id=665138

----------

